# 三百多块钱 / 三块多钱



## ouzhantekin

大家好，

在一本教中文的书 (就是在使用视听华语) 我遇到了一个语法题，是有关·左右·的意思

课本上说：

(i)

number+ 多+ 量词 + 名词

例： 三百多块钱 (300-400$)

(ii)

number+ 量词+多+名词

例： 三块多钱 (3-4 $)

那，在这样规则下， 第二个规则是不是只有数目小 (1-9) 才用得到？ 不然我可不可以说 "一百块多" ? 或是为数目大所以我得说一百多块因 (第一个规则)

最简单地问， 那两个规则的差别是什么？什么时候用哪个？

希望我能把我的问题讲清楚， 不然我能用英文再解释。

谢谢你们。


----------



## YangMuye

其实“多”是代替较小的数位或数量词的。

“三百多块”是“{数+量|...}量”型的。
“三块多”是“数+量|...”型的。

三百多块钱
这个“多”代表“0~10十”，因为在“百”之后。

三块多钱
这个“多”代表“0~10角”。

再如
3.5度=3度30分
你可以说成“3点多度”也可以说成“3度多”

35度只能说成“30多度”，不能说成“30度多”，别人会听成“30点几度。”（似乎这里一般不说“30点多度”。不过我也不确定。）


----------



## SuperXW

总结Yang的概念，就是这个“多”是比前面的内容 低一个单位 的“零头”吧。
三百多块： 三百+几十 块
三块多： 三块+几角


----------



## ouzhantekin

有点了解， 不过那我如果要说 (100-105本书) 的话怎么说？   这样行吗？ ----     *"一百本多书"*    或   *"一百多本书" * 

那我用英文再问一个问题好了：

Is there a rule that when the number of items ranges between 1-9, I have to use this pattern : NUMBER+Measure Word (量词)+ 多 + 名词

and likewise

if the number of items is more than 10 then I have to use this pattern: NUMBER + 多+ 量词 + 名词

accordingly,

3-4 glasses of milk --->>>   三杯多牛奶    and I cannot say  三多杯牛奶

30-40 glasses of milk (it can be 34,36,39 etc) --->> 三十多杯牛奶  and I can never say 三十杯多牛奶 

And lastly can you please write the amounts you understand from the statements below?:

三把多椅子    ---- ?

三十把多椅子  ------ ?

三十多把椅子  ------ ?

Maybe this is a really easy question but I feel like my brain stopped working; that might be because there is also maths in this  so please bear with me


----------



## ouzhantekin

SuperXW said:


> 总结Yang的概念，就是这个“多”是比前面的内容 低一个单位 的“零头”吧。
> 三百多块： 三百+几十 块
> 三块多： 三块+几角



能不能说 三百块多？


----------



## kenjoluma

I hope this would help you.

十多里路 = (10 + α)里 = 11里, or 12里
十里多路 = 10里 + α =  10.1里 or 10.2里....

Note 里 is a continuous measurement which can describe something between 1 and 2 such as 1.5, etc. Therefore, those two examples above are correct.

十多个人 = (10 + α)个 = 11个 or 12个
十个多人 = 10个 + α = 10.1 个人 (???)

人 can't be 1.1 or 1.2 (not continuous measurement), therefore, the last example is wrong.


----------



## ouzhantekin

kenjoluma said:


> I hope this would help you.
> 
> 十多里路 = (10 + α)里 = 11里, or 12里
> 十里多路 = 10里 + α =  10.1里 or 10.2里....
> 
> Note 里 is a continuous measurement which can describe something between 1 and 2 such as 1.5, etc. Therefore, those two examples above are correct.
> 
> 十多个人 = (10 + α)个 = 11个 or 12个
> 十个多人 = 10个 + α = 10.1 个人 (???)
> 
> 人 can't be 1.1 or 1.2 (not continuous measurement), therefore, the last example is wrong.



So I can say 三百块多钱 . because it can be 100.50 $ . Is that so?


----------



## xiaolijie

> 人 can't be 1.1 or 1.2 (not continuous measurement), therefore, the last example is wrong.


Yes, you can see this type in statistics:  married couples in Hong Kong have on average 0.8 child 



> So I can say 三百块多钱 . because it can be 100.50 $ . Is that so?


Yes, in theory


----------



## YangMuye

重新总结一下吧。

一：
对于像
“(小)时>分(钟)>秒”
“度>分>秒”
“圆/块>角/毛>分”
“里>丈>尺>寸”
“斤>两>钱”
这样的“单位”(我这里不说“量词”)，你可以省略较小的部分，用“多”代替。

二：
亿>万>千>百>十>(个)
你可以省略较小的部分，用“多”代替。
 三万多 30,000~40,000
 三千多 3,000~4,000
 三百多 300~400
 三十多 30~40
 三多

三：
小数点后的部分可以用“点多”代替。
 三点多 3~4




> 那，在这样规则下， 第二个规则是不是只有数目小 (1-9) 才用得到？ 不然我可不可以说 "一百块多" ? 或是为数目大所以我得说一百多块因 (第一个规则)


语法没问题。但个人感觉：

一，通常结尾是“一块”“两/二”“三”“四”“五”“六”“七”“八”“九”的时候比较常用。
如：“一百 零 三块多”，虽然103超过了100，但结尾时“一~十”，也没问题。

二，“十块多”跟“十多块”给人的感觉不同。前面说过。

三，当结尾是“十”“百”“千”“万”“亿”等时，通常不说“一百块多”等。因为“多”本来就是很粗略的表达，0~1相对于100来说太少，所以通常不这么说。但偶尔也有人用。你在google上应该可以找到。


其实我们中国人不喜欢把数字说得很精确。
事实上，如果我买了290~310块钱的东西，我多半会跟朋友说“我买了三百块钱的东西。”。连“多”字都不用。没有人会真的认为这是准确数字。
如果要强调刚好300块钱，我会说“我买了三百块钱整的东西”“我买了正好三百块钱的东西”等。这种情况也很少。


----------



## YangMuye

三把多椅子    三十把多椅子   三杯多牛奶
 三十多把椅子  三多杯牛奶
 三点多+{量词}
 三十点多+{量词}
 十多块钱 十块多钱
 二十块多钱
 一个多人


----------



## BODYholic

ouzhantekin said:


> 3-4 glasses of milk --->>>   三杯多牛奶    and I cannot say  三多杯牛奶



没错，"三杯多牛奶" 是可以成立的。有时也说“三杯多的牛奶”。摊开来说,就是“三杯又多一些的牛奶”。


----------



## SuperXW

如果有人说“300块多”，我想我还可以接受，take it as 301-309.当作是不严格的口语。
但"300块多钱"真的很奇怪了……怎么听都不对劲。


----------



## ouzhantekin

我终于清楚了！ 

真辛苦你们了， 非常感谢！

以后有问题，麻烦你多多帮我


----------

